# Issue with long hair



## ITuckerI (Dec 23, 2009)

The problem i have with the long hair is when Tucker goes to the bathroom a lot of the time it gets stuck in his hair on his tail and butt area.. can I avoid this?

I am getting so sick of cleaning it and having him run back into the house with out me checking it.. eeww

Thank you


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is Tucker's food too rich? I've only had a problem with stools sticking in the hair when the stools are soft. I had a dog that couldn't handle Innova because it was too rich and gave him loose stools. Fromm Family Foods and Wellness have been good in regard to stool firmness.

Only for dogs will I talk about stools over and over again.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, Kimberly, I've always had this trouble with Tucker--in fact, it's the reason (the ONLY reason) I consider cutting his coat. Just today I was watching as he walked away, wondering how I could cut his hair down his backside and not have to cut the rest of his coat without him looking ridiculous. I LOVE the full coat!!

The best results I get are with raw, Nature's Variety; he now doesn't get diarrhea, but he does still have soft enough stools that they often stick and I have to help him, then give him aback-side bath. 

I'm going to try the Wellness you recommend, and see if that might be a miracle cure for him.  Anything else to recommend? I can't find Fromm's here. You have to order that food, don't you? I wonder if they have samples...

I've tried everything I could, even got a consultation with Sabine. She figures he was an unusual system that needs the high bone content that NV has.

(He won't eat pumpkin. He's on enzymes-do you have any to recommend as being the BEST? )

I'd be thrilled for more ideas from you!!! 

(I can't believe how important BMs have become in life! :redface: )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Other than changing the dog's food, how about trimming around the anus and some of the longer tail hairs? A full coat is lovely and can still look great with a few 'sanitary' trims here and there. If you cut short or shave the belly hair, around the penis, you can avoid some of that urine smell that seems to get in there. I have that issue with Ricky, so I cut the belly hair as short as I can. 

If you hold the tail at an angle from the body, you can trim those hairs that are close to his bum as well as some of the hair below the anus, where you might get some poo stuck.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Is Tucker's food too rich? I've only had a problem with stools sticking in the hair when the stools are soft. I had a dog that couldn't handle Innova because it was too rich and gave him loose stools. Fromm Family Foods and Wellness have been good in regard to stool firmness.
> 
> Only for dogs will I talk about stools over and over again.


Same thing happened to Oliver :redface:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I keep Stella in a short cut. I'd love to have her sport the full coat but it's just not practical for me.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - I am surprised to hear about soft stools on the NV raw. Ever since Lola has been on it she drops out six or seven little acorns every morning and evening and that is it. Hard, no gland trouble, even when she has held it for a long time, the consistency is still firm. I guess every dog's system is unique. 

No danglers as she is in a short cut. Mommie could not deal.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> (*I can't believe how important BMs have become in life*! :redface: )


:frusty::frusty: Me too, and my girls are on raw, very hard, well formed stools and the poop still gets stuck in Smarty's region between the butt and her girly part.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

DH had to give a "Butt Bath" today....he took Dexter outside while I was on the phone, so he had to take care of the poop problem. 

I have not had a problem with Dexter lately, but I did trim the hind end hair a little shorter today....you can't even tell. Anyway..... the way the hair grows out near the hind end it is so poofy, no wonder stool would get stuck! So I trimmed the hair around this area.

And.... as long as the stool is firm, you really should not have a problem with daily "Butt Baths." 


y


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't figure out why the formed stools stick so bad, either. Sandi, Tucker's seems to be coated with something sticky-ish, I've thought it might be the anal gland scent that makes it stick to the hair... ??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> And.... as long as the stool is firm, you really should not have a problem with daily "Butt Baths."


Sorry, not necessarily true. My dogs have very firm, well formed stools and have long, clean, not matted coats. Smarty still is getting huge poops hanging on.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What Sandi said.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi & Lucile~ I agree. Tori has very firm poops that still cling on occasionally. Today, for instance, we stopped on the way home from the San Diego dog show to let her relieve herself. Shame on me, I didn't check before we got back in the car. Well, you guessed it, there was a little (the size of a pea, maybe) cling on. So, DH had to pull over AGAIN so we could use the "poop comb". It comes right off, but why did it stick in the 1st place??? I don't get it... :suspicious:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, and often it is at inconvenient or awkward times or places!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well.....I must be doing something right, because I have not had to give a "butt bath" since Dexter was a puppy. His hair is probably a good 4 inches on the topside, but just below the tail area is shorter and a little ways down. This area is NOT poofy, so when stool comes out, it does not get caught in the hairs.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Well.....I must be doing something right, because I have not had to give a "butt bath" since Dexter was a puppy. His hair is probably a good 4 inches on the topside, but *just below the tail area is shorter and a little ways down. This area is NOT poofy, so when stool comes out, it does not get caught in the hairs.*


I haven't had to do an actual "butt bath" in a very long time (last one I remember was when Amanda and I were at Susan's for our infamous "5 hour drive" play date :biggrin1 I usually just use the poop comb and off it comes, nice and clean. Which is why this is such a "mystery". You'd think that sanitary cut + firm poop = no problem, right? Not always, as you can see by reading this thread. However, Tori IS poofy on the top portion of her back legs. I do comb/brush it away from the center when I groom her but, maybe this is the reason???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Well.....I must be doing something right, because I have not had to give a "butt bath" since Dexter was a puppy. His hair is probably a good 4 inches on the topside, *but just below the tail area is shorter and a little ways down.* This area is NOT poofy, so when stool comes out, it does not get caught in the hairs.


Bold...That is probably why. I was asking for photos of butt clips on the other thread to see if it may be an option on full coated dogs.

Smarty had butt baths as a puppy.....stopped needing them, and now is back to getting them with the current cling-on situation. She sleeps in our bed and I just feel better if her butt hairs are clean.

Wondering too if cling-ons are more frequent with the cottony coats vs. the silk, Galen has had very few and she has a totally different coat than Smarty.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not shave below the tail, but I do use some small thinning shears and trim down, so the hair is not poofy when stool comes out.

One more thing, on one of the grooming tapes I have, it says to hold the base of the tail, whatever falls down gets trimmed. (PET DOGS ONLY). I have also trimmed the very base of the tail shorter, so the tail hairs do not fall down in the rectal area. (PET DOGS ONLY). Let me see if I can find a video for this trim, so I can share with you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Wondering too if cling-ons are more frequent with the cottony coats vs. the silk, Galen has had very few and she has a totally different coat than Smarty.


I think you might have something there because Rufus did the same as your Smarty..butt baths when he was younger, but Marley is nearly 2 now and I'm not sure he has ever had a cling-on.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> One more thing, on one of the grooming tapes I have, it says to hold the base of the tail, whatever falls down gets trimmed. (PET DOGS ONLY). I have also trimmed the very base of the tail shorter, so the tail hairs do not fall down in the rectal area. (PET DOGS ONLY).


That's what I was saying in my previous post. This really helps with keeping the area clean w/o major trimming. It would be interesting to see that video, Linda. Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was trying to find a video on-line to see if I could link it but, I guess no one does "tail/but trims" on-line!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I was trying to find a video on-line to see if I could link it but, I guess no one does "tail/but trims" on-line!


I found some under "sanitary grooming" for Havanese! I'm glad I did, cause I would have been shaving up and down, and not sideways.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeanniek said:


> I found some under "sanitary grooming" for Havanese! I'm glad I did, cause I would have been shaving up and down, and not sideways.


please feel free to start a new thread, as this one is 8 years old .


----------

